# Incra Miter 5000 is very nice!



## JustJoe

Thanks for the review. I've just got a few questions, nothing much, pretty simple actually. 
What is it, what does it do, and are you really happy with it or not?
You see, your first impression was something about an erector set (but the next paragraph you say it's easy to assemble) and that it is cheap laminate particle board and not high-end phenolic. But that can't be a complaint because you're giving it five stars right?

Then that last paragraph. So you're saying you think it's worth the $300 you paid for it, and it let you throw away some of your jigs and fixtures. What jigs? What fixtures? What does this $300 thing do that they couldn't? (I'll call it a thing because I'm not even sure what it is. The name implies miter gauge, but you mentioned sled in the first line and then the jig/fixture thing at the end. Is it some transforming miter gauge/sled/tenoning jig doodad?
Is it bionic? Does it have lasers? That would be so cool. A bionic miter doodad with lasers. I'd spend $300 for one of those….


----------



## Justin8152000

I guess I am not the best about describing something. I was trying to do something quick. It does not have lasers but it does cause a argument when the Wife sees the bank statement which cause her to have lasers come out of her eyes.


----------



## michelletwo

I've used this Incra for years. It has worked super for me, despite it has no lasers


----------



## JustJoe

So what does it do?


----------



## GarryP

JustJoe,

Justin gave you his overall impression but why expect him to feed you all the details? A quick internet serach will give you all the details you want. It seems pretty clear to me.

JM$.02


----------



## JustJoe

Thanks for the .02 Garry, but I don't collect pennies. 
I could look on the internet to try and figure out what this thing is and what it does, but it seems like a review would at least hit the high points.

That's my nickle for you…


----------



## Bluepine38

Joe, I think it is an Incra 5000-model number or dollar signature?- worth $300 that he paid $250 for that 
his wife is going to use as an excuse for a new fur coat to let him get out of the dog house.


----------



## JustJoe

Justin - thanks for the additional info. Now at least I understand what the tool is. 
I know it might seem obvious to some people, but it's not like it says "tablesaw" or "lathe." It says "miter" and that's not a tool, it's a type of cut and could be made so many different ways with different tools.

So this is a miter gauge, with a big sliding fence that can be extended to make it double as a sled (but if I'm undertanding correctly - it's even better because most home-made crosscut sleds can't be tilted to a different angle if needed.)
That sounds like a winner. Thanks for the review.


----------



## b2rtch

Joe, I am with you, this review is more confusing than helping.
Like you I am not sure what this device does and I do not expect to have to Google to find out what it does, the review should have informed me.
May be good tool but, in my opinion, a very poorly written review.


----------



## GarryP

I should probably let this go but… Geez, guys. There was a lot of good valuable information in his review. Give the guy a break. What do you want for free?

If it doesn't meet your editorial standards, hire him to write reviews. Then you can start complaining about the quality.


----------



## b2rtch

Garry, you are correct and I apologize to Justin


----------



## JustJoe

Garry what you read was not what was originally written. The review was edited and expanded.


----------



## RockyTopScott

Joe is low on meds. He will even out soon, perhaps.

I have one of these and like it alot. That is my review.

Mine is red and gold, too. Imagine that.


----------



## lepelerin

Thank you for your review. Not the most specific but at least give a point of view.
For people that did not like the the review from the beginning, nothing forced you to read it completely.
Give this guy a break, writing a review is not given to anybody. Some people are good, some are less talented at least he tried.


----------



## Justin8152000

I feel like I posted this on the wrong forum. I thought we were all wood workers and any of us should be able to look at the item and pretty much figure out what it is for. I didn't need a review when I made my purchase. I just looked at the picture and thought it looked useful and with a brand like Incra it was a easy decision. I understand their might be some different applications that someone may wonder if it would work for their set up and I would be more than happy to help them with that but its a sled with a miter gauge. I am so glad I didn't review my other Xmas items yet. From now on I will leave the reviews for the educated folk to write up. I'll go back to my corner and eat more delicious glue.


----------



## RUINTUIT

back to the topic at hand. I have the miter Express version. It's a table saw sled that incorporates, in my case, the Incra 1000SE miter gauge as the fence. I can remove the 1000sE and use it as normal, directly in the miter slots, or I can attach it to the sled (express) and have a little more safety and accuracy since I'm not dragging the material across the table saw. Instead it's carried across the blade by the sled. The 5000 I believe comes with its own miter gauge which brings another level of accuracy the 1000SE does not. The sled is easily removed, and stored. I still use a dedicated homemade sled for cross cuts, but when it comes to angles, the Incra Miter Express gets pulled out every time.

Joe, get one. You'll love it. I think the Express version is about $150ish now.


----------



## CharlesA

Justin, I haven't posted anything yet, but when I read your original review I couldn't figure out what it was either. I googled it and figured it out. Your revised review makes it much clearer. Instead if getting too ticked, just use it as a learning experience. You wrote a helpful review in the end and you can, and should, write more.


----------



## Justin8152000

Yeah its really no big deal. After some comments I made some adjustments to my review because I agreed it was vague. I guess I need to look up some points to touch on so I can be sure my next review is better all around. I appreciate all of the input and if anyone has any particular questions I would be more then happy to update or Anwser them.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Justin, welcome to LJ's !


----------



## b2rtch

Thank you Justin.


----------



## Pie

I got one of those for Christmas and love it, well not love but it is sexy..ha-ha. Anyway I concur with all of the positive comments on the review and the actual tool. I found about this from surfing the web , reading and going to INCRA's website and watching the video. There was also a review on this previously here which I added some comments. Anyway, great tool and great review.


----------



## macgee

I love mine and have to say it's a nice flexible sled. I mean flexible in that gives you the option to do many things with it in place of having several specific sleds giving a nice rigid fence once clamped down in the desired position.

Unlike a lot of miter gauges (good and bad ones), this one does not have any flex in the fence, very solid until you start handing large wood over extending well past 3-4 feet long, using the clamps really helps stabilizing the piece being being cut.

I have the Kreg Precision miter gauge (shown in photo) and it's not nearly as good (not as rigid) as the Incra sled although I do really like the adj. swing stop on the Kreg (the Kreg is now for sale). I'm not too crazy about the Incra micro adjustment mechanism (a bit clumsy & time consuming), it would be really nice if had a worm drive dial adjustment like Kreg has, if you can combine this into the Incra miter fence then it would be the ultimate sled.

Pic of my Incra gear being safely stored while dormant.


----------

